

How do you document your RESTful API? - factorialboy

Is there any standard format to do so.<p>If no, then does somebody want to pair up and create something?
======
tndata
We created our own system by parsing the XML documentation generated by .NET
to generate a in-memory model of our REST API and then render a full
documentation based site our of that :-)

------
gesman
We're planning to use this and it's automatically generates API docs:
<https://github.com/intridea/grape>

